

Sun lays off 1000 emplyees - andreyf
http://www.nytimes.com/idg/IDG_852573C400693880002574830064802A.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss

======
ardit33
I actually thought it was closer to 2000.

I have a friend that works there, and her department of 300, fired about 75
people. Pretty crappy situation, as some were in tight situation (one had just
became a father, and another one almost at the end of the green card process)
etc.

I think they got about 2 months of severance package, + some weeks of pay for
every year they worked there. Not bad.

Larger companies are really not as safe as people think. In a case of
recession, you want to be in a small-medium/lean company, and whatever you
doing is their life-hood, aka core businness. Some software companies just
can't afford to fire engineers, as their businness will suffer.

Large companies like Sun, accumulate enough fat, that as soon as some bad
times come, it is the best time to trim some of it.

------
DenisM
timing is strategic - everybody is/was busy discussing iphones.

